# pup wanted



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

searching for a pet client. wants male bi=color worknig lines. parents must be ofa hip and elbow certified.
he is located in S. jersey. I will be asisiting him with the training, Just want a nice social pet who will accompany him to his retail business on a daily basis (when old enough) He just put his first ever shepherd down and is heart broken. Unfortunatley he is stuck on color.....

please reply to 

sarah atlas
[email protected]

thanks

sarah & K-9 Tango
NJ-TF1


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's what we like too the Bi-color. I just bred my female Lexus von Zwinger Lundy to my son's dog Ichilles vom Whirling Thunder.
pedigrees here:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/449060.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/481179.html

This will be the pups pedigree:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=449060


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jerry--is Lexus confirmed pregnant? you'll be keeping someone back fr the litter won't you (just in case i need another frickin' pup in the next 10 yrs)? fingers crossed...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Not confirmed yet. I will be taking her for an ultrsound after the first of the year. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

good luck. please call as my computer crashed and I am at the library on theirs. 609 865-6424
where are you located. what will the cost be?

good luck happy holidays
sarah


----------

